# Mi nueva insoladora UV a leds 3mm



## turbojet (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola!.

Bueno me gustaría presentaros la insoladora que me he echo con unos leds UV de 3mm que compré en ebay por 0.99 centimos 100 leds y 100 resistencias ( mas 5€ de portes creo desde hong kong ) y bueno es pequeñita, hace 18 cm de largo x 10 cm de ancho pero bueno para hacer circuitos sencillos hay suficiente.

Tras muchas pruebas el tiempo de insolado es de 3 min y 45 segundos - 4 min maximo, el revelador me lo e fabricado yo con bolas de sosa de una fábrica que tiene mi padre y el tiempo es de 10 segundos y el atacador es cloruro ferrico, probé con el aguafuerte+agua oxigenada 110 vol+agua y era muy fuerte, probé 1000 soluciones y no había manera.

El total de la insoladora a sido de unos 8€ ( 6€ de leds+1€ de una caja de cartón de los chinos+placa perforada para poner los leds) y este a sido el resultado:

Saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola turbojet.
 Te a quedado muy buena, pero podrias haber puesto una sola resistencia de varios watts para alimentar todos los leds  
Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Hola turbojet.
> Te a quedado muy buena, pero podrias haber puesto una sola resistencia de varios watts para alimentar todos los leds
> Saludos.



No, es mejor una resistencia por led. Si uno de los led falla el resto recibirá mas intensidad haciendo que duren menos, después se estropea otra y al final se produce un efecto en cadena y se queda sin ninguno

O me falla la vista o solo veo 50 leds en vez de 100...
Muy chula la insoladora, muy rapida, y muy barata!    
Saludos!


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 21, 2009)

Eso es verdad pero se ahorraria varias resistencias y PACIENCIA jajaja 
Cubre la regla de las tres B (Buena, Bonita y Barata)


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Eso es verdad pero se ahorraria varias resistencias y PACIENCIA jajaja
> Cubre la regla de las tres B (Buena, Bonita y Barata)



Bueno, mas estaño tendrían que usar estos...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23971.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/audio-spectrum-analyzer-14222/

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2009)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Hola turbojet.
> Te a quedado muy buena, pero podrias haber puesto una sola resistencia de varios watts para alimentar todos los leds
> Saludos.



NO! conviene que sean resistencias individuales!
Por rata se te pueden quemar todos los leds, al estar en paralelo se queman un par y la corriente en los demas aumenta... es un efecto en cadena...


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 21, 2009)

Retiro todo lo dicho! jajaja


----------



## turbojet (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola, efectivamente solo hay 50 leds.

Aqui os pongo un circuito que e echo, es un indicador de temperatura por leds que usa un par de ca3240. Cómo veis en la parte de abajo el revelador no actuó lo suficiente porque es por donde lo tenia cogido...

Luego haré aparte los leds.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Feb 21, 2009)

El circuito de la insoladora se alimenta a 12,5V que saco de un cargador de pilas, las resistencias que me venian eran de 500Ω perfecto para lo mio ya que 12.5v(fuente)-3.5v(consumo de led)/2mA=  450Ω =>500Ω.

Son estos los leds, en este link los teneis a 8,99€ puestos en casa.


```
http://cgi.ebay.es/100pcs-3mm-Ultra-Violet-UV-LED-2000mcd-Free-Resistor_W0QQitemZ120381287745QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item120381287745&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1315|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
```


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 18, 2009)

el cloruro ferrico es lo mismo que cloruro de hierro?
que mezcla usas para el atacado?
esque me compre un bote de cloruro de hierro (venia en bolas pequeñas)pero no se con que mezclarlo.
saludos
PD:la insoladora y el resultado te a quedado de 10 y por supuesto,las tres B


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 18, 2009)

Me han dado una buena idea ,y quiero compartirla en españa las tiendas de chinos son muy populares....en ellos se venden unos equipos de unos 30 leds,que al apretar un botoncito enienden al mismo son y bienen distribuidos mas o menos como en la insoladora del colega,pero en forma circular con diametro 15 cmts,le monte en la cocina a mi mujer 4 dentro de los roperillos bajos y me costaros unos 3 euros cada uno....


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (Ago 13, 2010)

Estimados foreros:
Estoy interesado en la construcción de una insoladora a base de led UV.
He encontrado bastante información entre vosotros y, casi siempre, decís que los diodos los habéis comprado en Ebay a un precio tan interesante como 12 € teniendo una potencia lumínica de 6000/7000 mcd y una longitud de onda de 400 nm.
Pues bien, el problema que tengo es que seguramente no se buscar pues no los encuentro.
¿Me podéis decir cómo los busco?
Perdonad mi ignorancia y recibid mis mas cordiales saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 13, 2010)

En este hilo biene un link sobre estos leds.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/lampara-leds-ultravioletas-6965/

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Pues no se, no se, teniendo en cuenta que la luz UV es peligrosa y que los leds habría que ponerlos juntos para que la luz salga homogénea... yo me quedo con los fluorescentes "normales"


----------



## Electronec (Ago 13, 2010)

> Pues no se, no se, teniendo en cuenta que la luz UV es peligrosa y que los leds habría que ponerlos juntos para que la luz salga homogénea... yo me quedo con los fluorescentes "normales"



+1

Saludos............


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Eso si, si te apetece hacer inventos está bien hacer una de doble cara, por ejemplo.


----------



## josifaz (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola:

Me hice una insoladora con una lampara para detectar billetes falsos pero no la he probado porque en mi ciudad, (Junín Bs. As. Argentina) no se consiguen placas fotosensibles ni líquidos fotosensibles.

¿Alguien me puede decir si la lámpara que compre Sirve?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Electronec (Sep 12, 2010)

> Me hice una insoladora con una lampara para detectar billetes falsos pero no la he probado porque en mi ciudad, (Junín Bs. As. Argentina) no se consiguen placas fotosensibles ni líquidos fotosensibles.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir si la lámpara que compre Sirve?


Claro que sirve. Mi insoladora la hice con esos tubos.



Saludos.


----------



## josifaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola; les muestro fotos de mi insoladora que como les dije, la he probado pero no la he usado.

Lo novedoso de ella es que en lugar de balasto y arrancador, usa una plaqueta de una lampara de bajo consumo que se le quemó uno de los filamentos. Esto la hace muy económica.

Electronec, gracias por tu comentario. Igual me parece que tu lampara es distinta. De todos modos acabo de ver en algunos sitios donde han usado lamparas como la mia.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 13, 2010)

estimado josifaz, de que potencia es la lampara, debe ser  de dos filamaentos la lampara, gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## josifaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola Jorge, hola a todos:

La lámpara como verás en la foto y el dibujo, es de 4 terminales; 2 en cada extremo.

Mi lámpara para billetes falsos es de 9W. La plaqueta es de una lampara de bajo consumo de 11W que yo le modifique un capacitor para tratar de reducir la potencia. Ignoro si lo conseguí; supongo que si porque la lámpara para billetes falsos no se ha quemado.

Yo aconsejaría que si se va a usar una lampara para billetes falsos de 9W, se use una plaqueta  de 9W o menos.



Gracias Jorge por tu consulta.

Saludos a todos; Dios los bendiga!


----------



## ferfor21 (Nov 11, 2010)

holas !!!...
me cuelo en este post "viejito" para no abrir uno nuevo.
tengo algunos LED's que me vendieron como UV, pero que parcen mas violetas que otra cosa.
el tema es que los pruebo como detector de billetes y funcionan, la consulta que tengo es si estos mismos leds los puedo utilizar para sustituir los que tengo en el acuerio (un esterilizador de agua) ya que por un problemilla electrico con la gente del suministro (me enviaron cortaron el neutro) con la Trifasica, me terminó quemando la fuente y los LED's.
se que los LED's que tenía puestos son de 250nm mas o menos, pero como se que los que tengo son de esa longitud de onda?
quedo atento y disculpen por reflotar el post.-

saludos!!!


----------



## josifaz (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola ferfor21, 

La prueva que hiciste con los billetes me hace pensar que tu led es UV. Yo tenía un LED violeta pero se me qumó hace como un año. Supongo que un LED violeta no detectaría billetes falsos.

Te sugiero que consigas un LED violeta y mires como se comporta con la guita; supuestamente no debería dar resplandor.

Por lo que se los LEDs UV de distintos fabricantes tienen su emisión luminosa en distintas longitudes de onda pero siempre dentro del rango UV. Yo no creo que las algas y bacterias sean mas o menos resistentes a una escasa variación en la longitud de de onda.

Dios te bendiga!


----------



## ferfor21 (Nov 17, 2010)

JOSIFAZ...
encontré esto que nos puede ayudar...
http://www.windows2universe.org/physical_science/magnetism/em_ultraviolet.html&lang=sp
evidentemente los leds que tengo son de una longitud de onda muy larga, (segun dice la pagina que adjunto) dado que los UV-C que yo necesito no deberían estar mas cerca de los 380Nm.

Pero igualmente te doy las gracias por haberte molestado en responder...

saludos!!!!

PD: los puse igual al "purificador", el tiempo dirá si sirven o no...jajajajajaja


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 19, 2010)

Donde este el método de tranferir el Toner de la impresora Laser con la plancha a la placa de cobre que se quiten las insoladoras!.  ( yo lo digo porque siempre he obtenido mejores resultados con el metodo plancha que con la insoladora)

De todas formas tienes leds de esos en www.Dealextreme.com
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2398

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2010)

rodri_go100 dijo:
			
		

> Donde este el método de tranferir el Toner de la impresora Laser con la plancha a la placa de cobre que se quiten las insoladoras!.  ( yo lo digo porque siempre he obtenido mejores resultados con el metodo plancha que con la insoladora)



No difundas opiones personales negativas si no has logrado el éxito esperado. 

Saludos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 20, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> No difundas opiones personales negativas si no has logrado el éxito esperado.
> 
> Saludos.



Pensé que un foro era para eso, compartir opiniones y experiencias, de todas formas lo decia como información, cada uno es libre de hacerlo con el metodo que quiera.


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola a tod@s!! Aquí les muestro una insoladora montada en el interior de un 'taper ware'. Todavía estoy haciendo pruebas con varias placas fotosensibilizadas.
Comenten! A ver qué les parece!! Saludos!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 20, 2011)

Bonita si señor. Que vayan bién las pruebas. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias Electronec! 
Un saludo!


----------



## rash (Nov 20, 2011)

DanielNR esta muy bien tu insoladora... además buena idea la de colocarle el programador de esa forma...
saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 20, 2011)

Una pregunta, podrías subir el esquema de tu timer. Yo he de rehacer el de la mía y voy a por un 555 con un condensador como una pila AA (2200 uF 35 V), pero quiero contrastar circuitos. Una idea que me has dado es la de ponerle un medidor de tiempo con un OA, o con un display incluso... Lo pensaré.


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 20, 2011)

Gracias rash! 
Aquí te dejo la página de donde saque la idea del temporizador. Espero que te sirva.

http://radikaldesig.blogspot.com/2007/05/temporizador-para-insoladora-leds-uv.html

Saludos!!


----------



## Giru_zgz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola,
os dejo un tutorial sobre como fabricar una pcb mediante insolación con una insoladora casera que no supera los 20€.


----------

